# U AINT SEEN NOTHIN



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

I hate to steal this post from marco but u aint seen nothing until u have seen a tank full of 50 caribes wow what an amazing site it is even at so small they look like mean Mofo's

as i am sure marco is gonna repeat later on in his post Pedro U ARE THE MAN each fish individually bagged and placed in glad containers WTF u just rock

every single last fish made it and only 1 bag lost any significant water that guy looks pretty beatup now with a huge burn but i am sure he'll be fine

guys this was an amazing site and i promise there will pics of this to see later but it was just amazing not 10 mins after all 50 got into the tank they started eating

i cant wait to get a feeding vid of these bad boys


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

awesome







.


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

50?! Wow, thats A LOT! I hope you have atleast a 1000G tank if they all make it.

Definately post some pics!


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

Word, lets see some pics!!

Congrats on the pick-up, total carnage in that tank.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

what size tank?


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

> what size tank?


























i'd like to know the same tho....I think the 20 gal per fish rule goes out the window past 15 fish


----------



## xi0n (May 3, 2004)

WOW...give us pics man


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

That has to be a bad ass tank. What are the demensions?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I gotta see pics of that.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

ask and u shall receive

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...view=getnewpost


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

DAYEM!!


----------



## pats&theoverfor... (Jul 28, 2004)

it's not a hobbyist tank, they're for sale. small fish so it doesn't so much matter how big the tank is...within reason. damn doesn't anybody read the posts???


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

pats&theoverfor... said:


> it's not a hobbyist tank, they're for sale. small fish so it doesn't so much matter how big the tank is...within reason. damn doesn't anybody read the posts???


 well u are right and ure wrong we are just hobbyist but yes some of them are for sale i have 6 of them in my tank and marco i believe is keeping 12 or so dont think of it as us selling fish just making it easier for other hobbyists to get hard to obtain fish


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

sounds f*cking crazy.


----------

